# Upland CA to Claremont CA rockabilly concert and car show ride?



## old hotrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey all So Cal inland riders...trying to gauge interest...did this ride a couple of years ago and it is that time again for the annual Pitzer College Rockabilly Festival this saturday, April 4. In the past, we met up at Upland Memorial Park, cruised along the Pacific Electric Bike Path, through downtown Upland and the Claremont Colleges. Ride is about 4mi each way, mostly along a flat bike path out of traffic. There are several places to stop along the ride for drinks and snacks. Many places to park between the start and the colleges if you feel the need to shorten. Meet time would be around 9 with a leave time of 10am. ...please respond here if you are interested, Dave

http://www.socalcarculture.com/Images/040415RockabillyFestival.pdf


----------



## okozzy (Mar 31, 2015)

Dave,
I would have loved to join in, sounds like a fun time; but I'll be in Vegas this weekend, maybe next year.
Have fun!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 31, 2015)

I had fun when we did this a couple of years ago. I'll let you know if we can make it in a day or 2. We're usually in Vegas for the Viva show, but not gonna make it this year.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2015)

I am considering it. Next day is Cyclone Coaster ride in Long Beach on Easter....
Anybody going to that ride?? I am planning on riding there.


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 1, 2015)

Mike, let me know...either way I'm going...and Mark, a few hills and many, many miles dude...


----------



## Monarky (Apr 1, 2015)

old hotrod said:


> Mike, let me know...either way I'm going...and Mark, a few hills and many, many miles dude...




Hey Dave.... I'm interested in meeting up with you guys for the ride but I will let you know if I can make it sometime tomorrow in the evening.  Thanks Chris (Monarky)


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 3, 2015)

Last bump, need to hear from you if you will be coming...may be altering route so let me know, thanks...


----------



## Monarky (Apr 3, 2015)

old hotrod said:


> Last bump, need to hear from you if you will be coming...may be altering route so let me know, thanks...




Sorry for the late notice but unfortunately I won't be able to make it.


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up...rides cancelled... still going to the show, just moving the start over to Claremont craft ales...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2015)

I will see you riders tomorrow in Lon Beach



old hotrod said:


> Thanks for the heads up...rides cancelled... still going to the show, just moving the start over to Claremont craft ales...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 4, 2015)

Yeah, more than likely...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

